# has anyone adopted in Lincolnshire?



## Tishtashtwoteeth (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to this site. Me and my DH have been ttc for 3 years now. I'm 30 and he is 32. Found out in November that on top of PCOS, I have blocked tubes so natural conception is not going to happen. I have been trying to lose weight since November to qualify for IVF, but am struggling to get the last stone off. I don't know if my heart's really in this though. I keep thinking that adoption might be the right route for us, but I want to find out a little more about adoption in Lincolnshire before I make a decision.

I have spoken to Lincolnshire adoption and said that I would really like to speak to someone about the adoption process to help me make my decision, but she wasn't very helpful - just made it sound really awful and kept telling me what the restrictions on adoption are - it was like she wanted to put me off!!

Hope someone can help me!

Tasha


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Tasha

Why don't you also try giving Adoption UK a call? http://www.adoptionuk.org/. They have quite an active website and could send you some information.

With regards to questions specific to Lincolshire, try phoning them again and asking if they have any information evenings planned? Many counties do these as the types of questions you have are undoubtedly the same as many others have.

I think sometimes the initial contacts can seem quite negative as they try to give you a realistic picture of the process etc.

At the very least they should be able to give you some printed information about their process. Maybe phone again with some quite specific questions.

Good luck

Lottie x

/links


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

Hi Tasha,

We are in Lincolnshire and approached our LA and got an "ok" response but they did invite us to an information evening so I would definately enquire about that.  In the end we chose to go with a Voluntary agency about an hour away from our home becasue we felt that their after adoption support was excellent and their social workers were much less thinly spread if you know what I mean.  Whilst we had no complaints as such with the LA it was more a feeling that we could work better with the VA, after all they are going to be a part of your life for some time!  We are currently linked to 3 children under 5.  Hope that helps!

Princess Monica x


----------

